# My Neighbors Want Shooting :(



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

so who remembers the 3 baby bunnies found wandering loose a few months ago?

well the idiots are at it again.



















fingers crossed the poor little mite is strong enough to survive, shes taking her goats milk well, and has had a bit of tomatoe juice to try counteract the floppy rabbit syndrome, shes also weed on her own (all over me!) which is good.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Poor girl. Why would anyone think this is the right way to have rabbits?! Is there anything you can do about the neighbours? Has the littl'un got a name yet?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Disgusting - but that's people for you. To many, rabbits are as disposal as a plastic bag.

I hope you can bring her through.

How old do you think she is?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well there has been a slight development

we now have 2









sadly the first little one is very poorly, but opefully her litter mate will offer her some comfort
the newbie is much more active, he/she was under our car when my dad dropped it down off our drive (was lucky not to get run over) and shot out under next doors car, at which point dad shouted me down and we had a good game of catch the terrified baby, she screamed when i eventually grabbed her poor little mite, but has had about a ml of milk and seems happy enough

they are around 4 weeks old.
i would guess its the same story as last time, mums had a breedback as soon as she had this litter, so as soon as the other litter was born, these are thrown out to fend for them selves.

iv had a look in my other neighbors garden, and they are aware of the situation, and will keep their eyes out for more (it was their neighbor who brought the poorly bub over to me)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh dear, I expect there are more around then. Poor little things.

Let's hope you can work a miracle.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

iv had a look around and cant see any more, sadly the outlook for bunny 1 isnt looking good, shes had milk tomatoe juice fiber plex and recovery food, but has now lost the will to eat anything offered to her, i really do hope she can pull through it


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope that she can pull through for you, but even if she can't, she is safe and loved. 

Fight for it, little one.

Sending vibes.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

took a little video of the pair, it shows how bad bunny 1 is 

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151228747543239


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Scum bags !!!! Makes me feel sick. Poor wee darlin's. I hope the wee sick one pulls through. Well done you for taking care of them.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Poor little things. Baby 1 does look very poorly


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Poor wee mites  hope she hangs on are you going to get her to vets? or is she to far gone.


people like them need a good boot up the ****!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You're right. Little Baby one looks very, very poorly, and is unlikely to survive. 

You can't do more than keep warm, give fluid, and feed recovery food, if it will take it. Has it had goat's milk? You can't know how long it has been out there and what, if anything, it has eaten.

At least it is safe from predators.

Baby 2 looks very perky.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes shes had some goats milk, sadly my emergancy vets are useless, and quite far away, i rang them and they could only get me in after 3, sadly i only had transport avaliable till around 11, and i dont think a 2 hour bus ride is a good idea, also sadly i dont think theres much they can do.

i think she has probably been had by fiego, vons cat, which would explain wy she was in her garden. she has no real movement in her front end, and moves her self forwards by kicking off with her back end, which means she ends up in a heap on her face when she tries, but she has done another wee (again on me, just after i got changed!)


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think you are right - a long journey would do more harm than good.

It looks uinlikely, but let's hope that somehow TLC, warmth and food can work a major miracle.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sadly the little one didnt make it, i cant stop crying poor little thing 

her brother is doing well though

i took this vid moments before she died, i thought it was sweet how her brother just started grooming her face, i think he knew more then i did and wanted to offer her some comfort 
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151228885188239


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

What a sweet video. I think in his own way he was saying goodbye x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes - the other one knew that baby bun was struggling, and was trying to help.

You did all that you possibly could, and Little One didn't die alone. Sometimes we are there for these bunnies in a different way.

Have fun at the bridge Little One. 

You were here only briefly, and even though you weren't looked after properly by your owners, you came to a true bunny lover, and were loved at the end. 

Lilmiss will never forget you. Nor will we. 

Binky free.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

That video is precious. Really touched me. So sorry you lost the little bunny :-(


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Thoes poor little things!! 

So sad bunny no 1 didnt make it tis so sad. Bunny 2 looks good though stuffing his face. 

I missed your thread back along, I take it this keeps happening.

Cant the RSPCA do something about it?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't watched the video, sorry.

You are an absolute star taking them in and doing every thing possible for them. By the sounds of it a vet couldn't have done anymore for baby no 1. Hopefully baby no 2 will continue to thrive.

I find it appalling that people can do this to a pet, its one thing releasing a wild animal but not a pet and so young, they would have stood a chance of surviving on their own.

I am sure the owner could have give the babies to a rescue or local pet shop obviously they would have needed to keep them a while longer and done things properly.

You are right these people do need shooting, tbh they need banning from owning pets.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

I doubt theres anything the RSPCA would do in all honesty, the adults are fed and watered, which is all they would care about, theres no proof that these are their rabbits other then the fact i saw the first lot in their hutch in their garden

there were 3 babies last time, one my neighbors at the other side took in, he died the next day, he had been caught by their cat. and the 2 i ended up with.

the first baby i ended up with (the second one found)








he sadly didnt survive very long either only about a week or so

the second bunny i ended up with, 3rd bunny found, baby daisy









she did very well, but was never quite right, sadly we lost her at a few months old, she was fine one minute, dead the next 










this was how they were kept









this was all back in august.

now we have these 2


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Well you know what I think....and none of it can be put on here :mad2:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's just heartbreaking, and it's happening all over the place.

So little we can do, other than try and educate, and help where we can, like you have done.

Those hutches are tiny.


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

ohh i wish i hadn't watched that video its too sad for words but you did an amazing job and those other 2 are too cute for words.

i don't think i'd be able to contain the rage i'd be on at the RSPCA anyway


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Its so sad!

Poor things.



It may be worth a ring though to explain whats happening. Then if something else happens it will all be logged against the address. Even if the RSPCA dont do anything you may feel you've relieved some anger. Will they not see opposite sexes are living together? If thats the case?

Its so frustrating when you cant prove these things i know. But how many more are there going to be?


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

LouLatch said:


> Its so sad!
> It may be worth a ring though to explain whats happening. Then if something else happens it will all be logged against the address. Even if the RSPCA dont do anything you may feel you've relieved some anger. Will they not see opposite sexes are living together? If thats the case?
> 
> Its so frustrating when you cant prove these things i know. But how many more are there going to be?


yea i agree. i'd log it with them and even if nothing comes of it they may pay them an "educational visit" which may make your neighbours realise what they're doing is not going unnoticed in which case it may help the problem


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i dont know the story behind this i think i missed the thread. but the way they are being kept is disgraceful, will no authority help?
good for you for catching and taking them in, im so sorry the little one didnt make it


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the RSPCA will do nothing, there is nothing they can do, and trust me, these arent the sort of people you want looking for whos set the RSPCA on them, and as my house is the only ouse that can see into their garden, and i have animals outside, i would rather not.

but that doesnt mean they will be getting away with it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lil miss I remember the 1st batch you found and remember you saving the ginger coloured one,im sorry to hear that your efforts wernt to be how sad.

Cant believe they have had it happen again they are truly arrogant people and I do hope karma catches up with these eejits.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh im sure it will, to do it/let it happen once is bad enough, but twice!!

little laddo here isnt half a character though, i came down this morning to feed him before work (getting up at 5.30 am should be iligal!) and i felt so mean waking him up for his feed. 
this is how i found him 









he also spent a long time licking all up my arms and grooming my hands when i got in, he even stood on his tippie toes to reach up to my shoulder bless him, i then handed him to my mum while i sorted him out a slightly bigger cage, and he sat grooming her face and eyebrows, especially the eyebrows, then peed on her, and continued licking her face :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> oh im sure it will, to do it/let it happen once is bad enough, but twice!!
> 
> little laddo here isnt half a character though, i came down this morning to feed him before work (getting up at 5.30 am should be iligal!) and i felt so mean waking him up for his feed.
> this is how i found him
> ...


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that picky is utterly adorable bless him.Aww.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What a wonderful picture!!!


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

Lil Miss said:


> this is how i found him


this made me lol for quite some time :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he was flopped on his back last night with his face in his hay, munching upside down :lol: he really is bonkers, personally i think hes been taking lessons from my dog










:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

cant bring myself to watch the videos I'm sure there beautiful and heartbreaking at the same time. 

It would be a shame if those hutches got smashed to pieces and the buns found new homes else where.... 

Poor mum bunny must be exhausted

Keep up the good work Miss your so strong


----------

